# Old TV Westerns



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2014)

A line-up of MeTV's current Westerns, shown on either a daily or weekly basis on my local cable provider ...



_The Big Valley (with the wonderful Babs Stanwick, a young Lee Majors and the gorgeous Linda Evans)
_
_Bonanza (Lorne Green, Michael Landon, Pernell Roberts and Dan Blocker - great casting)
_
_Daniel Boone
_
_F Troop 
_
_Gunsmoke (with the ever-manly James Arness and the often-annoying Festus (Ken Curtis))
_
_Rawhide (with a young Clint Eastwood)
_
_The Rebel (with PA native Nick Adams)
_
_The Rifleman
_
_Wagon Train (with the immortal Ward Bond)
_
_Wanted: Dead or Alive_ (with a young Steve McQueen)

Anyone recall watching these? Any favorites? I was never much for Westerns as a kid but now I kind of like them ... I might start wearing denim shirts and chaps ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 17, 2014)

Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers were my favorites as a little boy.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> A line-up of MeTV's current Westerns, shown on either a daily or weekly basis on my local cable provider ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*Phil they were my fav shows too i loved Big Valley i always wished i was like Linda, i have never seen that show repeated*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers were my favorites as a little boy.



Used to watch both at the cinema loved them too


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2014)

Bonanza and Rawhide are the ones that I remember watching the most in my house as a child.


----------



## Fern (Feb 18, 2014)

I loved the Big Valley, problem was tv nz took it off air after only a few episodes, heavens knows why.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 18, 2014)

We used to have a bonanza channel....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2014)

Fern said:


> I loved the Big Valley, problem was tv nz took it off air after only a few episodes, heavens knows why.



I took a quick look at TVNZ's current line-up of shows - if they were ever dropping shows for mature or inappropriate content they've certainly gotten over it. Maybe it just wasn't doing well in the ratings.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 18, 2014)

Grew up with a father & brother who watched those shows. I've seen them all. Never really enjoyed a single one. I'm not a western fan.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 18, 2014)

OH, YEAH ! ! Cowgirl from the word go, so westerns were about the only thing I liked to watch on tv, when I was a kid. 
Horses and cowboys, what a combination ! 
 Just the sound of cowboy boots walking across the floor is a turn-on, still.
And what could be sexier than a cowboy in his jeans, chaps, and cowboy hat ??

I watched about all of these on the list, especially  Gunsmoke (with Dennis Weaver as Chester), Paladin, and The Rebel , Johnny Yuma,(sung by Johnny Cash). There was one called "Gunslinger", and it was one of my favorites, but it didn't last long enough to make a hit.

Then, of course, there were all those wonderful Saturday Matinee westerns, with stars like Roy Rogers, Gene Autry, Lash LaRue, Randolph Scott, Dan Duryea, Joel McCrea, and of course, my very favorite, Audie Murphy.
A few of the old ones can still be found on Netflix, and some of the other online movie websites.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 18, 2014)

_*OMG  HFL i had a major crush on him, trouble is he didn't stay in the show all that long, i was heart broken when he left as he was damn good eye candy*_:bigwink::magnify:


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> A line-up of MeTV's current Westerns, shown on either a daily or weekly basis on my local cable provider ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I liked all of those. I remember when television showed tons of westerns, a lot on Saturday.
I also liked:
Roy Rogers
Cisco kid
Lone Ranger
Fury
Sky King


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> I liked all of those. I remember when television showed tons of westerns, a lot on Saturday.
> I also liked:
> Roy Rogers
> Cisco kid
> ...



Unfortunately they aren't showing those right now - I might drop MeTV a line and suggest them. Thanks!


----------



## Alan G (Feb 19, 2014)

As a kid the two early televised westerns I watched regularly were "Sky King" and "Sergeant Preston of the Yukon" (and if your questioning the Yukon as fitting the genre, the Yukon is further "west" than US cowboy territory).


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2014)

Alan G said:


> As a kid the two early televised westerns I watched regularly were "Sky King" and "Sergeant Preston of the Yukon" (and if your questioning the Yukon as fitting the genre, the Yukon is further "west" than US cowboy territory).



That brings back memories. I use to listen on radio and then TV. Loved that show and his dog Yukon King.


----------



## Alan G (Feb 19, 2014)

Pappy said:


> That brings back memories. I use to listen on radio and then TV. Loved that show and his dog Yukon King.



Ditto Pappy on the radio listening. You're probably like me and listened to most of the early TV westerns on radio long before the television came along. I can't remember for sure but I think "Sky King" was sponsored by 'Quaker Puffed Wheat - The cereal shot from cannons' and 'Buster Brown Shoes' was also a big sponsor of a lot of those Saturday radio kid programs but I can't remember which ones for sure.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

I really liked The Big Valley & Bonanza, also High Chapparel (splg?).  I know all these and watched them.  I really loved them all.  I like the movies too, especially Jimmy Stewart, John Wayne etc.

I was hoping for a "guess what this thingy is" today but I'll survive, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

You may or may not relate to nor understand this but I'm gonna tell ya anyway 'cause I'm old and full of so many tales of terror they just gotta be sung . . .

Out enjoying nice sized hollow waves all alone at my favorite spot one glorious morning, I was actually shot out of the tube on two waves in a row.  Was literally launched into the air out of the barrel and landed back onto the face of the wave to continue riding!  As I paddled back out I shouted, "I'm Quaker Puffed Wheat Shot From Guns!"  Yeah!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't know how well theses pics show up, but these are just some of the premiums that you could order or came in the cereal box. My hobby is collecting Hopalong premiums. Hoppy had the largest endorsements and premiums offer of any star back in his day. I'll try to take a picture of some of the items I have. These are Sgr. Preston and Sky King items.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

That Guy said:


> You may or may not relate to nor understand this but I'm gonna tell ya anyway 'cause I'm old and full of so many tales of terror they just gotta be sung . . .
> 
> Out enjoying nice sized hollow waves all alone at my favorite spot one glorious morning, I was actually shot out of the tube on two waves in a row.  Was literally launched into the air out of the barrel and landed back onto the face of the wave to continue riding!  As I paddled back out I shouted, "I'm Quaker Puffed Wheat Shot From Guns!"  Yeah!



I loved Vaughn Monroe, especially Let it Snow.  I have it, and play it all thru Christmas holidays


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh, I could _totally_ rock a pair of Sgt. Preston Trail Goggles! 



			
				nwlady said:
			
		

> I was hoping for a "guess what this thingy is" today but I'll survive, LOL!!



Sorry, kiddo - it's been a busy day since I got up - maybe later or tomorrow.


----------



## Alan G (Feb 19, 2014)

Pappy said:


> These are Sgr. Preston and Sky King items.



Thanks for posting - very interesting. I am still a Puffed Wheat connoisseur and it remains my favorite breakfast cereal to this day. Look forward to the photos if you get around to it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

no prob.  I was just funnin, but I do enjoy guessing


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> no prob.  I was just funnin, but I do enjoy guessing



Well, now I know not to post anything with Puffed Wheat or Sky King in the WII, anyway ...layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 19, 2014)

_I really enjoyed the Virginian as well, does anyone remember him, and there was Sugarfoot_


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2014)

Paladin and Maverick were good ones. "Have Gun Will Travel."


----------



## That Guy (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## RCynic (Mar 10, 2014)

Have Gun - Will travel (Paladin)
Bonanza
there's a great movie western that's been below the radar...Red Sun starring Charles Bronson and, wait for it, Toshiro Mifune.

Edit: TG beat me to it!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Who could forget Lucas McCane as the Rifleman.......


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh, man, I'm overdosed on Lucas McCane! My oldies channel runs him for an hour every weekday, and I've been watching it for at least the past year. 

Still - great stories, simple plots and wonderful lessons in morality.


----------



## Gael (Mar 10, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



My mother loved that show. She had a crush on Richard Boone who she said was so ugly he was cute. Sort of like pug dogs.:highly_amused:

I'm not a western person at all but loved a couple of films; Shane and the homage to Shane, Pale Rider. Love that justice thing.


----------

